# Anybody live in/around Norwich?



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

If so I would like to ask a favor...

Weekend 1st to 3rd I will be in Norwich with OH who is flying over from Geneva to househunt as I am moving there for university in September.

My father had a ferret when I was growing up and I think they're great pets. Mischievous and charismatic. I have been considering getting two once I have moved and am settled.

Ultimately it is my decision but it is highly likely that OH and I will move back in together after I have finished my degree (5 years) so I would very much like it if he wanted a ferret also.

Unfortunately he is from US where ferrets are often banned or restricted and are generally not looked upon in the same way as they are here. His perception is that they are mean and vicious and his only experience with one was his aunt's, who was not handled enough and therefore was nervous and unsociable.

While we are in Norwich I would really love to be able to show him a ferret that is playful and loving, not the biting, aggressive things that he has been led to believe. So I am wondering if anyone would be kind enough to have me and OH over for coffee sometime that weekend so he can meet your ferret/s and fall in love with them like I did many years ago


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww I so would but I live in Plymouth  My Ronnie would have been perfect, he gives you kisses on your nose :001_wub: xx


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

Aww thats really cute 

I don't think it matters anyway, looks like OH is not willing to let me try and change his mind on this matter 

Maybe I'll ask for another moggy


----------

